# PHP, Apache, MySQL on Windows Mobile?



## rbxslvr (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a nice Pocket PC.  Most of what I do on my computer now is web development... I'd like to be able to do it on my handheld.  Is there a version of PHP/Apache/MySQL that will work with windows mobile?  Or would the normal version be able to install?

I'm just curious, and want to find out before I go any further with it.  I'm sure I'd be able to work through the web to test if I had hosting, and internet access.... but I'd like to have the self-supporting localhost setup that is normally used to debug.


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 7, 2008)

Why not get a EEEPC from Asus that runs Linux and already has that stuff pretty much built in?  

This is probably the easiest way to install it on windows...

http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-windows.html

but when you install the alphabet soup of web apps/services don't be surprised when you run into configuration errors.


----------



## rbxslvr (Jul 7, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Why not get a EEEPC from Asus that runs Linux and already has that stuff pretty much built in?
> 
> This is probably the easiest way to install it on windows...
> 
> ...


I already use it on Windows.... I've got that under control... I was just wondering about using it on a handheld, but thanks.


----------



## tlarkin (Jul 7, 2008)

Windows mobile runs 32bit windows applications, and what I linked is pretty basic.  However, I still suggest running a mobile Linux device where that stuff already pretty much exists natively.


----------



## rbxslvr (Jul 8, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Windows mobile runs 32bit windows applications, and what I linked is pretty basic.  However, I still suggest running a mobile Linux device where that stuff already pretty much exists natively.


Yeah, I think you are spot-on about devices running linux, but it would be weird for me to change the way I do things.  With windows, I'll know what I'm doing.

I don't like the Eee PC, because it has many of the same limitations as other (normal sized) notebooks.  You did, however, inspire me to look for other Windows XP/Vista(not preferred) devices.  I really like the Sony VAIO Micro PC, and I've seen nothing but good reviews.  It meets every requirement/expectation I have with any device, but is about double the price.

Anyway, thanks for your help, now I need to consider user-friendliness vs. price.


----------

